# Hairless Rat Care



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am getting rats in the near future, and I am considering getting a hairless. If I do I want one regular and one hairless but I want to know what is involved in care before I get one. I have a couple questions if anyone has some information it would be greatly appreciated.

Do they get scratched easily and is it hard to get the healed up?

Do they need lotion, or special ointments?

Do rats with hair treat them any differently?

Do they have any other special instructions or anything I want to know all I can know before I decide on getting one hairless baby.


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Rats with hair don't treat them any differently. Just like with any introduction it will take time though. And in my experience with hairless rats, they can get scratches pretty easily, especially from their own nails but they heal pretty quickly usually. It's a good idea to give them oil or lotion massages (sorry idr the types atm). Hairless rats are absolutely amazing (as are all rats). Once you have one you'll want a ton more. Also, tbey need a little more nutrients because of being hairless. As long as you have a cage mate or two with it you shouldn't have to worry about it getting too cold or anything. I'm sure some others have more and better info for you. I'm kinda working with one hand atm. xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Like mentioned above, none of my furry rats treat my hairless rat any differently. When it comes to having no hair, there are a few things that I do for my hairless rat though. During the winter I have extra warm and furry hammocks and cubes. She does sleep alone occasionally so those help her stay warm. I also provide her with plenty of paper towels that she can use to build a nest as well as strips of cloth. 

I bath her every week because she has a tendency to get a very greasy back if I don't. The soap I use to bath her already has olive oil in it as one of the ingredients so her skin does not dry out. 

Hairless rats, from what I have noticed when comparing my hairless rat with my other two, tend to eat and drink more.


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

I have 2 hairless and 2 hairies. 
They do get scratches from nails pretty easy so I recommend putting a rough rock or tile under their water bottle or I think there is something called a lava ledge at petstores. I personally keep a a piece of a concrete block in their cage and this helps keep everyone's nails short.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shannoneybaloney (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a rex and a hairless  They had their first introduction today and I have to say it went really well. I've heard it is actually better to get a hairless with a hairy because they can cuddle up to them when they're cold. Just look out for any scratches as being hairless they are more prone to scratches. I also have more than one house in their cage which is lined inside with fur - it keeps them warmer  Lotion is a good idea if their skin ever gets dry.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I dont have a hairless rat however I do have a hairless cat! Being hairless in general makes them a little more high maintenance. She gets a bath about once a month and I use coconut oil. Its a natural antiseptic (for minor scrapes and cuts) and moisturizer! I also try and keep her nails trimmed so when she scratchers her self shes not too torn up.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

That's a good tip about the coconut oil. What do they feel like to the touch I have held one awhile back but I can't remember. I think they are really cool to look at though.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

A hairless rat? or cat? They pretty feel the same. Like a warm peach! ;D


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Hahaha a hairless rat but anything hairless in general hahaha. Oh cool sounds like a nice texture.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As mentioned above, they will get lots of superficial scratches. Some of this is because there isn't any hair to cover the small scratches from your eyes, but some of it is just the lack of the protection that a coat would give.

Cold drafts can be an issue, so having fleece hiding spots is nice. Hygiene is especially important with hairless and double rex rats. I find that they tend to acquire sebaceous cysts quite frequently if their skin isn't tended to with semi-frequent baths and cleanings with a baby wipe a few times per week. You can supplement their food with a little bit of healthy oil like olive or coconut to help their skin health.


----------

